# "i've moved out" villager glitch!



## maddong (Apr 3, 2020)

hi! yesterday i tried to adopt julian (kicked from amiibo i believe) from someone and i found a new glitch.
i thought it was safe to adopt since 1.1.2 came out, and everything seemed pretty normal.
the plot of land read that it was reserved for julian's home, so i saved and ended.

the next day, isabelle announced that julian had moved in, and when i went to his house, it was actually his and not another villager.
however, it said that he had moved out!
i am able to talk to tom nook about moving his plot and he shows up on my map, but he just isn't in my game...






i've read that this has happened to a couple people since, but i wanted to make sure there was more awareness as i hadn't seen a thread on this forum yet.

i have contacted nintendo support on twitter, but their hotline was super backed up when i tried to call.
i'm on patch 1.1.3 and i don't time travel. 
if any one is also having this problem, i've heard that you can still kick them through campsite or amiibo, but there's no one in my campsite and i don't have any amiibo.
i'm hoping by next patch, it'll be fixed...


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 3, 2020)

it's really disheartening to see that this is still happening even after the patch, not being able to trade for villagers safely is a really big problem  i hope that this can be brought to nintendo's attention again and resolved soon!


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 3, 2020)

This sucks, I was really looking forward to trading villagers again.. I'm very sorry that this happened to you :/ Please report it to Nintendo when you can, they need to know that this is still happening. Sigh.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 3, 2020)

This happened to me when i asked Audie to move in from someone else's town  I know the pain


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I was hoping in a few days to try and get some villagers I'd really like (and assume aren't everyone's favorites) but now I know to make sure they werent amiibo outs. =<


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah this needs to be fixed....I am scared to scan in Beau because of this as I have heard you can still get a glitch yourself. I also have stitches, Rosie and a few other popular villagers that I would like to scan in to give to people...but I can't until this is fixed.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have my Nintendo Switch with the Internet cut off.

I decided more time was needed for Nintendo to get things right.

What this topic, and the comments, are revealing is that I made the correct decision personally for myself. I have scanned in two villagers. Not a problem. So, this is good for me.


----------



## maddong (Apr 3, 2020)

Akaza said:


> This sucks, I was really looking forward to trading villagers again.. I'm very sorry that this happened to you :/ Please report it to Nintendo when you can, they need to know that this is still happening. Sigh.


yeah, their hotline was super busy but hopefully it'll slow down soon
i've sent them a dm, but i'm not sure how responsive they are with it



Chiisanacx said:


> This happened to me when i asked Audie to move in from someone else's town  I know the pain


oh my gosh i'm so sorry! are you planning on trying to cycle her out or wait for a patch? audie is super difficult to get esp since she's new


----------



## maddong (Apr 3, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> I have my Nintendo Switch with the Internet cut off.
> 
> I decided more time was needed for Nintendo to get things right.
> 
> What this topic, and the comments, are revealing is that I made the correct decision personally for myself. I have scanned in two villagers. Not a problem. So, this is good for me.


yeah that was smart, i should've waited more! hoepfully since they fixed the balloons pretty fast this will be fixed too


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 3, 2020)

I got Purrl yesterday by someone who pushed her out through Amiibo I think, so this might happen to me as well. This sucks. I'll probably wait for a patch because getting her was hard enough.


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

oof it is still happening?!! Thanks for sharing this so other people can be aware. I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 3, 2020)

maddong said:


> yeah that was smart, i should've waited more! hoepfully since they fixed the balloons pretty fast this will be fixed too



I should have added, even if clarification is not necessary, that I scanned the amiibo cards for islander slots No. 09 (the Cranky octopus Octavian) and No. 10 (the Normal duck Molly). They were in the campsite for three consecutive days each. As of this posting, Molly arrives on the next game date. (Her house plot’s location is now established.)

_My islanders, for now, are:_ 

01. starting Jock, and bear, *Teddy*
02. starting Uchi, and cat, *Katt*
03. Normal goat *Nan* (who I invited from an island visit)
04. Lazy deer *Erik* (who I invited from an island visit)
05. Peppy rabbit *Bonbon* (a random give, after rejecting other Peppies in island visits, and who I really am liking)
06. Smug bird *Lucha* (who was forced on me as the first visitor of the campsite)
07. Snooty werewolf *Whitney* (who I invited from an island visit)
08. Cranky cat *Tom* (who was randomly given to me as a placed an eight house at the time—and, frankly, my guess is the game knew I was lacking a Cranky and forced the issue)
09. Cranky octopus *Octavian*
10. Normal duck *Molly*


_Islanders I want:_ *Phoebe* (to replace Nan); *Marshal* (to replace Lucha); and *Stitches* (to replace Tom).

I am not going to hurry this—meaning, try to drive out the trio. But, my representative (who I have named Candy) was informed by Bonbon she was considering moving. I like Bonbon. I did not have her in my “New Leaf” towns. She personally fits. So, I want to stay. She wills stay.

In the meantime, I am organizing my island. (I won’t go into details. It will take time. Even I don’t know for sure what I will do.)


----------



## pmagnant (Apr 3, 2020)

Just happened to me with Diana. Swap out one game breaking bug for another it seems. Weirdly enough, my friend was on my island and I could see Diana and he couldn't. We sent each other pictures and sure enough, she was visible to only one of us. However, the next day, her door posted she had moved out and she's gone.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow...
I thought that the villager glitch was patched according to the notes.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 3, 2020)

messssyyyyyyyyy, very disheartening..... Sorry to hear it guys. I have all my amiibos ready to go, when I actually finish up my town. I'm sure it'll be fixed by then.. Right? Lets hope.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 3, 2020)

pmagnant said:


> Just happened to me with Diana. Swap out one game breaking bug for another it seems. Weirdly enough, my friend was on my island and I could see Diana and he couldn't. We sent each other pictures and sure enough, she was visible to only one of us. However, the next day, her door posted she had moved out and she's gone.



What?! So this means I'll loose my villager regardless? Wow this sucks. Nintendo fix your damn glitches.


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Apr 3, 2020)

From what it seems if you read from the original fourm post of the old glitch it’s been found that pushing out a villager twice on the same plot is what causes this glitch if you push out a villager from a plot and then use a different plot to push out another this glitch won’t happen and you should be able to safely push out villagers


----------



## maddong (Apr 3, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I got Purrl yesterday by someone who pushed her out through Amiibo I think, so this might happen to me as well. This sucks. I'll probably wait for a patch because getting her was hard enough.


ahhh i hope it ends up okay or you!! but yeah, i'm also gonna wait in case a patch comes out.



pmagnant said:


> Just happened to me with Diana. Swap out one game breaking bug for another it seems. Weirdly enough, my friend was on my island and I could see Diana and he couldn't. We sent each other pictures and sure enough, she was visible to only one of us. However, the next day, her door posted she had moved out and she's gone.


omg what thats so odd!! i haven't tried to see if any of my friends could find julian...
so is the house still there with the move out message or is the house gone completely?



Wolfgirl786 said:


> From what it seems if you read from the original fourm post of the old glitch it’s been found that pushing out a villager twice on the same plot is what causes this glitch if you push out a villager from a plot and then use a different plot to push out another this glitch won’t happen and you should be able to safely push out villagers


omg i had no idea! going to ask if this is what happened w/ the person i got jullian from :—0


----------



## maimero (Apr 3, 2020)

dang, and here i was thinking i could easily trade villagers with amiibo forceouts. thanks for sharing this info!!! sorry that this happened to you, hopefully ninty will patch it and you can save him.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 3, 2020)

I've seen people saying that the exterior glitch is still happening as well. If you force someone out and move an amiibo villager in, the new villager will still have the old one's exterior.


----------



## Faux (Apr 3, 2020)

Guys, this is not failproof, but TT two days ahead if this happens to you, and then load up and check what's going on.  This is what fixed the issue for someone else.  I've also just forced Stitches out with Genji's amiibo and it went smoothly.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

So then it's not safe to trade villagers at this point?
I thought that the villager glitch was patched in the previous update according to the translation of the notes someone posted.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

I really wanted to bring Katt, Merry and Goldie into my game and Punchy (to possible trade for Zucker down the line) but it seems too risky now.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 3, 2020)

It's a shame to hear that an even worse bug is still around. I was planning to have Flurry move in once I'm done with any of the villagers I'm not too fond of atm.

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if there's another maintenance/update tonight as Nintendo has been pretty quick with releasing patches for this game. (Unlike Game Freak with Sword/Shield, where they took over 4 months or so to even release any updates/patches to the game.)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 3, 2020)

Is it too early in the game for us to know if there is a 15 villager cycle like in new leaf before a villager can come back to your town (outside of amiibo inviting)?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020



cheezu said:


> So then it's not safe to trade villagers at this point?
> I thought that the villager glitch was patched in the previous update according to the translation of the notes someone posted.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020
> ...



I have Katt in boxes tomorrow if you want Katt? I don't TT tho. She was one of my island originals and just told me today she wants to move. I did screenshot the convo if need be to show. ^-^


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Is it too early in the game for us to know if there is a 15 villager cycle like in new leaf before a villager can come back to your town (outside of amiibo inviting)?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I have her amiibo card actually and currently no one asked to move out of my town (I also don't TT) so I think I'll have to pass.
Thanks a lot for the offer though. That's very sweet. 
Right now I'm actually terrified to get any villagers to leave in case the game glitches... lol.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 3, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Thanks!
> I have her amiibo card actually and currently no one asked to move out of my town (I also don't TT) so I think I'll have to pass.
> Thanks a lot for the offer though. That's very sweet.
> Right now I'm actually terrified to get any villagers to leave in case the game glitches... lol.



Understandable. ^-^
Yeah, I have avoiding even using my Amiibo to move a dreamie into my own town out of fear of some glitch.


----------



## maddong (Apr 3, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Guys, this is not failproof, but TT two days ahead if this happens to you, and then load up and check what's going on.  This is what fixed the issue for someone else.  I've also just forced Stitches out with Genji's amiibo and it went smoothly.


omg, do u happen to have a link?
or do u kno if they just tt'd 2 days after they saw the moved out sign? i might try this



Luxen said:


> It's a shame to hear that an even worse bug is still around. I was planning to have Flurry move in once I'm done with any of the villagers I'm not too fond of atm.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if there's another maintenance/update tonight as Nintendo has been pretty quick with releasing patches for this game. (Unlike Game Freak with Sword/Shield, where they took over 4 months or so to even release any updates/patches to the game.)


yeah, i'm hoping for a quick patch considering how speedy they were with the last two!
i've seen people getting this bug from even getting regular villagers from islands, so i'm not sure how it's being caused, but i would be careful!


----------



## Nimthiel (Apr 3, 2020)

maddong said:


> omg, do u happen to have a link?
> or do u kno if they just tt'd 2 days after they saw the moved out sign? i might try this


If you do try let us know what happens! I'm not in this position but keeping a close eye on it


----------



## Faux (Apr 3, 2020)

No link because it was a friend IRL, sorry !  I gave them Punchy and he glitched, but then fixed up with the TT.  I also booted Stitches out to someone who had this glitch happen with Lolly ( Blink-Cheri ) but I'm not sure what they did to fix it, so you could ask them!  They are the ones I kicked Stitches for and they got him just fine!


----------



## maimero (Apr 3, 2020)

moonbell said:


> I've seen people saying that the exterior glitch is still happening as well. If you force someone out and move an amiibo villager in, the new villager will still have the old one's exterior.


this actually happened to me, but i thought "wow, that's... a coincidence!" but it didn't register to me as a glitch... hm... so it's a glitch, huh? it didn't get fixed with the patch, i wonder if their houses are going to stay like that forever...?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 4, 2020)

maddong said:


> yeah, their hotline was super busy but hopefully it'll slow down soon
> i've sent them a dm, but i'm not sure how responsive they are with it
> 
> oh my gosh i'm so sorry! are you planning on trying to cycle her out or wait for a patch? audie is super difficult to get esp since she's new


I know !! It sucks so bad AHHH. I might just wait for the patch seeing as its still kinda risky rn. Or maybe if I'm lucky i'll find her again on an island. I hope Nintendo gets back to you though!


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

Centuria said:


> No link because it was a friend IRL, sorry !  I gave them Punchy and he glitched, but then fixed up with the TT.  I also booted Stitches out to someone who had this glitch happen with Lolly ( Blink-Cheri ) but I'm not sure what they did to fix it, so you could ask them!  They are the ones I kicked Stitches for and they got him just fine!



I had this happen to a friend who doesn't have amiibos. He doesn't have an account here so I'll ask for him:

by TT do you mean that you just kept TTing until the house disappeared or did you use amiibos as well to aid the process of fixing the plot? Thank you!


----------



## Faux (Apr 4, 2020)

pocky said:


> by TT do you mean that you just kept TTing until the house disappeared or did you use amiibos as well to aid the process of fixing the plot? Thank you!


My friend just straight up skipped two days before reloading, and the villager showed up safe and sound, since the 'moved out' glitch oddly happened immediately after _adopting_ a villager.

He came to get Shari then went back to his town.  After reset, the house was up as it should be, but interacting said that she'd moved out, despite having literally just gotten there.  ( I _assume_ because he'd just had someone leave that the game somehow registered Cherry's house, and _her_ moving out, rather than Shari moving in, even though it had the right exterior and such. )  So he closed out, changed the day two days ahead in hopes the house would just empty out entirely, but instead, Shari popped up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 4, 2020)

Something kind of similar happened to me. I adopted Sherb before the 1.1.2 patch, but then after it, it was fixed and no one was moving. Then Pekoe randomly moved, and I got the announcement from Isabelle, but when I went to greet her, it said she had moved. I hope this is patched soon.


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

Centuria said:


> My friend just straight up skipped two days before reloading, and the villager showed up safe and sound, since the 'moved out' glitch oddly happened immediately after _adopting_ a villager.
> 
> He came to get Shari then went back to his town.  After reset, the house was up as it should be, but interacting said that she'd moved out, despite having literally just gotten there.  ( I _assume_ because he'd just had someone leave that the game somehow registered Cherry's house, and _her_ moving out, rather than Shari moving in, even though it had the right exterior and such. )  So he closed out, changed the day two days ahead in hopes the house would just empty out entirely, but instead, Shari popped up.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I got my friend to try it out but it didn't work for him, sadly. I hope that it works for others though.


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

this thread is getting pushed off the front page, so i'm posting to keep people aware


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh yikes i just kicked Raddles out via amiibo for a friend .. I'll see if they also get the glitch too.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm scared af, i have adopted 2 villagers yesterday and if they are bugged my heart will break...
Flora looks fine, she is in my island, in her house with the boxes.
I'm more worried about Cranston, the plot says is his property, he'll move tomorrow.
I hope everything will be fine...


----------



## cheezu (Apr 4, 2020)

So what exactly did they patch with the previous patch then if this is still happening?


----------



## LaFra (Apr 4, 2020)

I found this thread https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/new-villager-glitch-question.487117/
The bug is very similar, looks like something went wrong from 1.1.2 to 1.1.3 and even some "local transfer" are corrupted, the game "thinks" they are broken plot and  kicked out the villager to fix.


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Oh yikes i just kicked Raddles out via amiibo for a friend .. I'll see if they also get the glitch too.



did their plot end up being okay?


----------



## maddong (Apr 4, 2020)

i just got in contact w/ nintendo support again, this time through their chat and they said they would notify the departments in charge.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 4, 2020)

maddong said:


> i just got in contact w/ nintendo support again, this time through their chat and they said they would notify the departments in charge.


Thank you! What happened to your villager?


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 4, 2020)

The same happened to me except there was no amiibo involved. I had a villager who was moving out naturally so I let someone else adopt them. After they talked to them I wanted to say one last goodbye but it said they already moved out (I thought it was weird but whatever) I then TT'ed 1 day forward and the plot was already sold to Coco. I was so happy I got one of my dreamies. I then TT'ed to the correct date and Isabelle said Coco moved in. I went to visit Coco but it said she moved out  I hope this gets fixed!


----------



## maddong (Apr 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Thank you! What happened to your villager?


still says moved out, but i'm able to report them to isabelle etc. and they still show on the map and during celebrations, so i'm just waiting to see if there will be a patch


Yukikuro said:


> The same happened to me except there was no amiibo involved. I had a villager who was moving out naturally so I let someone else adopt them. After they talked to them I wanted to say one last goodbye but it said they already moved out (I thought it was weird but whatever) I then TT'ed 1 day forward and the plot was already sold to Coco. I was so happy I got one of my dreamies. I then TT'ed to the correct date and Isabelle said Coco moved in. I went to visit Coco but it said she moved out  I hope this gets fixed!


omg that's so sad!! i've seen a lot of new cases so hopefully enough people will report so that it gets fixed soon


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 4, 2020)

This just happened to me, O'Hare is stuck in the all-consuming void after he got booted from another town via amiibo and picked up by me. He should be unpacking today. I'm not against TT'ing so I might do that to fix it if it works but, I was absolutely not expecting Amiibo Glitch 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Ragnell (Apr 4, 2020)

I invited Stitches (moved out via amiibo) and got a glitched Goldie that says "I've moved out" permanently


----------



## maddong (Apr 4, 2020)

Renkindle said:


> This just happened to me, O'Hare is stuck in the all-consuming void after he got booted from another town via amiibo and picked up by me. He should be unpacking today. I'm not against TT'ing so I might do that to fix it if it works but, I was absolutely not expecting Amiibo Glitch 2: Electric Boogaloo.


i know, i thought everything was safe after that first patch!
i ended up chickening out of tt'ing, but let me know if it fixes yours!


Ragnell said:


> I invited Stitches (moved out via amiibo) and got a glitched Goldie that says "I've moved out" permanently


omg noo i'm so sorry! u didn't invite goldie at all, or where they in ur town already?


----------



## Ragnell (Apr 4, 2020)

maddong said:


> omg noo i'm so sorry! u didn't invite goldie at all, or where they in ur town already?



I didn't invite her; she was in that island though, but I only talked to stitches


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 4, 2020)

pocky said:


> did their plot end up being okay?


Yeah they got Raddles safely!


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 5, 2020)

I had Mac move into a plot randomly after one of my first 2 villagers moved by talking to him naturally. I was trying to do some island hopping to see if I found anyone interesting, and gave up for the day hoping I’d have another day with an empty plot. Sure enough, though, the sign said sold to Mac. I was soooo upset, but I waited till today for him to arrive in boxes, then TT to Sunday when he has his house unpacked just in case. Then invited Lily via Amiibo & had her move in bc it was her third camp visit. All seemed fine, TT back to today bc I don’t like going too ahead, and Mac’s house was still there with a sign that said “I’m not home right now. -Lily”. Couldn’t find her on the island at all. So I took the advice from this thread and TT 3 days ahead. Good news, Lily is in the house. Bad news, it’s still Mac’s exterior. u_u kind of an L, but not the worst. 

But I hadn’t traded anyone at all at this point. Just did one forced amiibo move. Why would they give the option if it doesn’t work right...?


----------



## Borb (Apr 5, 2020)

The same thing happened to me with Gayle. I traded with someone to get her yesterday, and come to find out this morning her house is there but she isn’t. Isabelle even talked about her moving in during the morning announcements and I’m able to see her in photopia but she’s just gone, it only says “I’ve moved out.” on the door. I really hope they fix this soon since she’s one of my dreamies.


----------



## Borb (Apr 6, 2020)

Continuing this as of this morning with the 1.1.4 update this glitch still hasn’t been fixed


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 6, 2020)

Borb said:


> Continuing this as of this morning with the 1.1.4 update this glitch still hasn’t been fixed



yeah, i saw a patch and i was praying they fixed this, but... they didn't. i really hope they do soon. ): i'm not sure if i should take a gamble and let my friend adopt one of my amiibo or not, because i really don't want to permanently glitch her game.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 6, 2020)

maddong said:


> i have contacted nintendo support on twitter, but their hotline was super backed up when i tried to call.


Contacting Nintendo on Twitter won't really do anything because they don't do any kind of tech support or troubleshooting over social media. I would suggest calling them again around 10-11 AM PST because that's when they have the most people in the contact center. They do have a Chat + SMS (if you're in the US) option but I'd recommend calling.

EDIT: nvm, just saw that you got a hold of them!


----------



## maddong (Apr 6, 2020)

aaa happy for the egg patch but i rly got my hopes up that this would be fixed... 
thanks everyone for bumping this thread and spreading awareness! hopefully this is fixed soon


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 6, 2020)

Victoria was in boxes today, so I let someone adopt her, and it says "I've moved out" on her house now.  Neither of us TT, and she was not forced out.  I think her house should be gone tomorrow and the sign is there so no one else can also adopt her.

Will update tomorrow


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 6, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Victoria was in boxes today, so I let someone adopt her, and it says "I've moved out" on her house now.  Neither of us TT, and she was not forced out.  I think her house should be gone tomorrow and the sign is there so no one else can also adopt her.
> 
> Will update tomorrow



So, I believe this is normal when villagers move out from your island.The glitch that is being discussed is that when an adopted villager arrives at your island, it brings up the "I've moved" sign.


----------



## natakazam (Apr 6, 2020)

i kicked out a villager for stitches via amiibo on saturday, he finished moving in yesterday and everything is fine so i had assumed it was fixed. it looks like i should avoid doing this again though, still issues happening?


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 6, 2020)

Missing features and game breaking bugs within its first two weeks. Wonder what the dev team was actually doing during the delay


----------



## Sholee (Apr 6, 2020)

has anyone tried this:





__





						"I've Moved Out" house disappeared!
					

So, I lost Audie to the newest glitch, heartbroken. I had someone who was going to give her to me, she agreed to move in but her in place, Lucky moved in. Immediately the next day it said that he had moved out but his house was still there. I had TT'd a couple of days and it didn't disappear...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Seems if you complain about the "moved out" villager to isabelle, their plots will disappear eventually?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 7, 2020)

This also happened to me - a friend used their nibbles amiibo to get me her, as she is a dreamie. She came to my town and was in boxes as per normal. Suddenly later in the day her house was inaccessible and it stated "I've moved out". TT did not fix it, nor did time progressing naturally. The villager appears in ceromonies, can be complained about. can have her house moved, and appears on the map as an icon but otherwise is nowhere to be seen.

Super frustrating as now nobody can leave and nobody new can join, and I had saved up nook miles tickets to island hop (which I really enjoy) but now I cannot. 

I contacted Nintendo UK and they had a very underwhelming response (although I appreciate there is little they can do if they are not the correct team to deal with this):


_Dear Christian,

Thank you for contacting the Nintendo UK Customer Support Team.

While we are regretfully unable to provide you direct assistance in regards to this happenstance, we will be sure to pass on your feedback to the relevant department.

In the meantime, we recommend you ensure that the software is kept at its latest update version, 1.1.4.

Should you have any other questions or needs, please feel free to contact us again.

Happy Gaming and Kind Regards,
Richard

Your Nintendo UK Customer Support Team_

I have heard that using an amiibo to kick out the glitched villager works, but I have no Amiibo. Also reluctant to lose Nibbles as she is a dreamie, and there is a chance the patch can save her (but unlikely based on last time). 

If anyone has any further advice or support let me know. If there is also anything I can do to ensure a faster patch (is there anywhere else I can report this to?) let me know.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 7, 2020)

That's honestly all they can do when you reach out to them as they likely still don't have any troubleshooting steps or information about this glitch. They've documented it though which is really good as they need as much information on the glitch as possible in order to get it looked into and patched!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 7, 2020)

This has now happened to me. I kicked Chops out to make way for Merengue (Amiibo). Meanwhilez Gayle was in boxes, and I sold her for 10 NMTs. Merengue is building a plot, while Gayle's house still stands. 

I was hoping to go villager shopping on an island, but no luck.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 7, 2020)

This was also responded to by a mod from Nintendo here: https://en-americas-support.nintend...moved-out-animal-crossing-new-horizons-glitch 

I am not in the USA so cannot report via this means but I recommended everyone who is does


----------



## chitter (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey! Finally made an account to say I have run into the same problem as of yesterday (also with Julian), and nothing has worked to fix it on my end either. _( :'3」∠)_  Here's to hoping it gets resolved soon without losing the villager this time.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone have any updates on this? Has been since Sunday and lots of people now getting this, but still not seeing any major websites reporting on it and many think it was fixed based on a previous patch. It definitely dampens to game to have a villager missing/not to be able to hunt on nook miles island for new villagers.


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 9, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Anyone have any updates on this? Has been since Sunday and lots of people now getting this, but still not seeing any major websites reporting on it and many think it was fixed based on a previous patch. It definitely dampens to game to have a villager missing/not to be able to hunt on nook miles island for new villagers.



Nope, O'Hare is now my resident cryptid, still can't talk to him directly


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

Okay, so I think I fixed my situation. To recap, it was Merengue's third day on my campsite, while at the same time, Gayle was in boxes. I invited Merengue, requested Chops get chopped, and then sold Gayle for 10 NMTs.

The next day, Chops and Gayle are gone, but Gayle's house (and subsequent ghost) remained. Fast forward 3 days, and Jeremiah is in his third day in camp. I invite him, and see that kicking out Gayle is an option. I choose her without incident.

Since I don't TT, I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what happens, but hopefully the problem is resolved.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah using Amiibo or campsite can fix it in theory, but not every has access to amiibo and for many the glitched villager is one they actually want sadly


----------



## pocky (Apr 10, 2020)

Still no fix. Disappointed that the latest patch did nothing to mend this.


----------



## maddong (Apr 11, 2020)

bump, still no fix! have tried tt'ing, moving houses, reporting, etc. and julian has yet to come home :'(


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 11, 2020)

This happened to my friend, when he adopted my Bob.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah, this happened to me as well. ( Sadly, we'll have to wait till the next patch comes out and hopefully fixes this... This glitch not only applies to forced out amiibos btw

I recommend just waiting bc tting will just get rid of the plot, but you'll lose Julian unless you're okay with that.


----------



## maddong (Apr 11, 2020)

eminyan said:


> Yeah, this happened to me as well. ( Sadly, we'll have to wait till the next patch comes out and hopefully fixes this... This glitch not only applies to forced out amiibos btw
> 
> I recommend just waiting bc tting will just get rid of the plot, but you'll lose Julian unless you're okay with that.


apparently when someone else tt'd two days after the glitch, they were able to get their villager back! but i haven't seen it be repeated yet.
i think in new horizons tho villagers won't move out unless they talk to you first, but yeah i only tried briefly and it didn't work at all


----------



## eminyan (Apr 11, 2020)

maddong said:


> apparently when someone else tt'd two days after the glitch, they were able to get their villager back! but i haven't seen it be repeated yet.
> i think in new horizons tho villagers won't move out unless they talk to you first, but yeah i only tried briefly and it didn't work at all



oh really? I've been tting and my villager just doesn't seem to come back... I've heard more often that the plot disappears when tting though ><

and yeah, they don't move out UNLESS you tt a year or tell them to leave


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 11, 2020)

I had this same issue and got no help from support. I tried maxing out my villager count to 10 with Amibo and it did fix the issue. It would seem your only option would be buying some Amibo cards (or fanmade cards/coins off Etsy).


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 12, 2020)

Still no fix for me either. Been a week now, I’m hoping there’s a patch tomorrow, starting to lose motivation to even play


----------



## Ullaiin (Apr 13, 2020)

Just happened to me today! Bought Bob off of someone and instead Marshal moved in, however his house just says “I’ve moved” when I try to interact with it. I’ll mess around with TTing and complaining to Isabelle and see if it can be fixed. The seller is graciously sending me the Bob Amiibo so I can work things out if need be but I also want to a find a fix so I can share!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 13, 2020)

How do I deal with a glitched villager being in my void?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2020)

People are saying this still happens with mystery island villagers right? If so, that's so disappointing considering how many tickets it can take to find a good villager..


----------



## tajikey (Apr 13, 2020)

My issue was fixed using an Amiibo. I've got a couple laying around. If someone needs help, PM me with your issue, and I'd be happy to send you an Amiibo to potentially resolve the problem. All I ask is that you send it forward.


----------



## Jouslyn (Apr 13, 2020)

You can have a look at this. It's not safe to trade villagers now. There is always a risk.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Okz1ZlSBvrnW0jDqmKKsKNWhxcL45mObX9chCx75nFvCc


----------



## robotoboy (Apr 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> My issue was fixed using an Amiibo. I've got a couple laying around. If someone needs help, PM me with your issue, and I'd be happy to send you an Amiibo to potentially resolve the problem. All I ask is that you send it forward.



Hey could explain how it fixed it? Did you have to overwrite the glitched villager? Could you just move somebody new in?


----------



## Jouslyn (Apr 13, 2020)

robotoboy said:


> Hey could explain how it fixed it? Did you have to overwrite the glitched villager? Could you just move somebody new in?


You could use the link I commented above. It might help


----------



## robotoboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> I had this same issue and got no help from support. I tried maxing out my villager count to 10 with Amibo and it did fix the issue. It would seem your only option would be buying some Amibo cards (or fanmade cards/coins off Etsy).



Hey did you have to kick the glitched villager out?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 13, 2020)

robotoboy said:


> Hey could explain how it fixed it? Did you have to overwrite the glitched villager? Could you just move somebody new in?


Yep, that's exactly what I had to do. I used an Amiibo to do it. It took 4 days, but it worked!


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 13, 2020)

robotoboy said:


> Hey did you have to kick the glitched villager out?


For me, upon using Amiibo to gain a 10th villager I wasn't prompted to kick her out, the new guy just moved right in and Fauna was gone.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 14, 2020)

Very unhelpful response by Nintendo: 


Dear Christian,

Thank you for contacting the Nintendo UK Customer Support Team regarding Animal Crossing : New Horizons.

Unfortunately, we do not have the information on when will the new update will be launched.

I would advise to follow Tom Nook
https://twitter.com/animalcrossing

This way, as soon as the update will launch, you will know.

Should you have any other queries, please feel free to share them with us.

Kind regards,
David
Your Nintendo UK Customer Support Team
Customer By Service Email (10/04/2020 09.30 AM)
Hello, 

Thanks for your previous response. Do you have any indication as to when the next patch will be, as I’ve now had this glitch for 6 days and it is preventing me from continuing the game. I know it is not your department that deals with this but if there is any estimate as to when this can be fixed it would be appreciated if possible. This is now happening to a lot of people and trading villagers is no longer deemed safe. 

Kind regards,

Christian
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Danoa (Apr 14, 2020)

Am I just unlucky or will a campsite villager not ask to move out the glitched villager? I have spent a literal 2 hours trying to get my camper to ask to move out the glitched villager and all she keeps offering is all of my other villagers. I even had someone move in after I got the glitched one and the camper offered to kick that villager twice. I thought they usually wouldn't offer to kick the newest villager.


----------



## swifterly (Apr 14, 2020)

Danoa said:


> Am I just unlucky or will a campsite villager not ask to move out the glitched villager? I have spent a literal 2 hours trying to get my camper to ask to move out the glitched villager and all she keeps offering is all of my other villagers. I even had someone move in after I got the glitched one and the camper offered to kick that villager twice. I thought they usually wouldn't offer to kick the newest villager.



No, I'm pretty sure the campsite visitor won't ask to move out the glitched villager. I also spent like 2 hours resetting to try to do this (I reset at least 30 times) but the glitched villager never came up. I suppose both of us could just have really bad luck, but it's more likely that the glitch just can't be fixed this way.

Only surefire fix right now is amiibo


----------



## Danoa (Apr 14, 2020)

swifterly said:


> No, I'm pretty sure the campsite visitor won't ask to move out the glitched villager. I also spent like 2 hours resetting to try to do this (I reset at least 30 times) but the glitched villager never came up. I suppose both of us could just have really bad luck, but it's more likely that the glitch just can't be fixed this way.
> 
> Only surefire fix right now is amiibo


Well damn. That sucks. Guess I'll just be stuck with the glitch until a patch comes out as I don't have any amiibos to invite. Thanks for answering me!


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 14, 2020)

Happened to me a while ago too. D:


----------



## swifterly (Apr 14, 2020)

Danoa said:


> Well damn. That sucks. Guess I'll just be stuck with the glitch until a patch comes out as I don't have any amiibos to invite. Thanks for answering me!



Some have reported success with time traveling forward in increments or time traveling backward. Some have also said that complaining about the villager to Isabelle multiple times, or moving the villager's house have fixed it. If you haven't already tried all these things, it's worth a shot, but I did all of them (except moving the house, because the glitched villager didn't even show up as an option there) and the amiibo was the only thing that worked for me. :\ Fingers crossed for a patch soon!


----------



## Danoa (Apr 14, 2020)

swifterly said:


> Some have reported success with time traveling forward in increments or time traveling backward. Some have also said that complaining about the villager to Isabelle multiple times, or moving the villager's house have fixed it. If you haven't already tried all these things, it's worth a shot, but I did all of them (except moving the house, because the glitched villager didn't even show up as an option there) and the amiibo was the only thing that worked for me. :\ Fingers crossed for a patch soon!


I don't want to TT. I have nothing against those who do, I just don't want to do it. I've tried complaining to Isabelle and its not worked. Like you the option to move the house isn't available for me so I'll just have to wait. Hopefully, we get a patch soon.


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

this had happened to me as well, but i hadn't actually adopted a villager. i think i was trading or i had talked to a villager while i was trading and it just happened. my fix was that i just waited and eventually they actually moved out and some other villager was able to move in! my fix was just time though i see that not everyones problem can be fixed like mine :c


----------



## swifterly (Apr 14, 2020)

Danoa said:


> I don't want to TT. I have nothing against those who do, I just don't want to do it. I've tried complaining to Isabelle and its not worked. Like you the option to move the house isn't available for me so I'll just have to wait. Hopefully, we get a patch soon.



Yeah, I get it. I don't normally TT but I broke my policy this time out of desperation. Guess all we can do now is keep reporting it to Nintendo


----------



## Danoa (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> this had happened to me as well, but i hadn't actually adopted a villager. i think i was trading or i had talked to a villager while i was trading and it just happened. my fix was that i just waited and eventually they actually moved out and some other villager was able to move in! my fix was just time though i see that not everyones problem can be fixed like mine :c


How long did you end up waiting before they moved out? Friday will be 2 weeks with this glitch for me.



swifterly said:


> Yeah, I get it. I don't normally TT but I broke my policy this time out of desperation. Guess all we can do now is keep reporting it to Nintendo


I may have to if they don't fix this soon. I have reported it already and all they said was they would send it to the proper department/development team or something along those lines.


----------



## avieators (Apr 14, 2020)

i thought this was fixed, let a friend of mine adopt fauna today and really hoping neither of us get hit w this :< i commit time crimes a lot but i havent today out of worry that this was still a thing, glad i havent

update: didnt get hit w it, i didnt use amiibo but i've heard it can still happen w/o amiibo, very strange


----------



## dragonair (Apr 14, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Very unhelpful response by Nintendo:


Customer support doesn't get any updates from the developers on whether the bug is being fixed or where it is in development. They literally have no information to give you.


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 15, 2020)

I too recently experienced this glitch. I was TTing to get another villager to move out and just realized that the plot reset. I don't know how much TTing I did but it was enough to move out about 2-3 villagers using the 15 day method with an unknown amount of added days. I also attempted to TT to October to remove the plot but that didn't work. ;A;


----------



## stargurg (Apr 15, 2020)

Danoa said:


> How long did you end up waiting before they moved out? Friday will be 2 weeks with this glitch for me.
> 
> 
> I may have to if they don't fix this soon. I have reported it already and all they said was they would send it to the proper department/development team or something along those lines.


i think mine was also around two weeks or a week and a half. i was so upset i wanted to restart my game, but i waited for a fix but eventually my glitched villager actually just moved out and was replaced w an actual villager. just keep an eye out for it, hopefully what worked for me works for you!

edit: i had also TT'd just a couple day like 1-4 maybe that might have helped too?


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm really surprised this hasn't been fixed yet. I hope we'll get a patch soon.


----------



## heyitseman98 (Apr 15, 2020)

Has anyone found a solution yet or is Nintendo still “fixing” it? Currently I has Raymond on “I’m Moving” status even though I adopted him from someone online, I tried the TT 4 days and re-locating his house with no luck. It’s weird because when I’m my wife visited me he had that message up, but when I closed the gates he appeared again, it wasn’t until I closed the game and get back in it where he has not appeared at all. (Trust me I checked EVERYWHERE) I really hope when they fix this one he stays on my island, I understand with the “____ reserved” plot glitch the character disappears however, this glitch is different the character data is on your island (appears in pictures, re-locate house, Harv’s island, and on the map) but they are somehow locked to not appear.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 15, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Customer support doesn't get any updates from the developers on whether the bug is being fixed or where it is in development. They literally have no information to give you.


Yeah but "follow tom nook" is insulting at this point. They can at least show a bit more empathy in their response if they have nothing to give.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 15, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Yeah but "follow tom nook" is insulting at this point. They can at least show a bit more empathy in their response if they have nothing to give.


"Follow Tom Nook" is the only solution they can really provide but I do agree that there's no empathy in the message at all. TT v TT It may be a pre-written one but even their pre-written ones usually have a little empathy.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Speculation over on reddit now is that it has to do with playing online after adopting a villager. People have noticed that, after going days without playing online, villagers have suddenly left after they had friends over again. I don’t think it’s been confirmed, but it may be best to avoid going online if you adopt a villager you really want to keep.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Speculation over on reddit now is that it has to do with playing online after adopting a villager. People have noticed that, after going days without playing online, villagers have suddenly left after they had friends over again. I don’t think it’s been confirmed, but it may be best to avoid going online if you adopt a villager you really want to keep.


I don't believe that's the cause for all cases. I have not adopted a villager from anybody at all, and after playing locally with my bf, he got a glitched Diana plot from me. He doesn't play online at all. I also managed to give my friend a glitched Kiki plot after visiting her (online) to give her K.K. Bubblegum, and neither of us had adopted villagers from other people.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I don't believe that's the cause for all cases. I have not adopted a villager from anybody at all, and after playing locally with my bf, he got a glitched Diana plot from me. He doesn't play online at all. I also managed to give my friend a glitched Kiki plot after visiting her (online) to give her K.K. Bubblegum, and neither of us had adopted villagers from other people.


Oh for sure, I agree! It seems that there’s a bunch of different stuff that’s causing it, unfortunately. :/ I’ve even heard people say that regular villagers they got without trading moved in and then shortly after glitched out, so it’s hard to say what’s going on. Just wanted to add some more info to the thread and put forth a possible solution for some people, if they were willing to try it.


----------



## petaI (Apr 15, 2020)

i just experienced this glitch :/ i got a random villager who i don't remember inviting. i don't tt or use amiibos..


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't believe the glitch isn't on more youtube channels etc. I did actually contact GameXplain but they didn't really read my message properly because they suggested reporting to Nintendo even though I had said I had done that already. I was trying to see if they were willing to do a brief video on it to use their platform to raise awareness.


----------



## Sr.Bowz (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi there! I just made an account so I can give my few cents on this topic by giving my recent experience.
It happens that today I got Megan from a nice person. Everything went and seems pretty normal so far.

This person was trying to force Megan to move out trough TT, wich of course, it ended happening and I went to invite her to my island without issues. I just only went to talk to Megan and I left, nothing more.
I came back to my island and checked the plot, and indeed, it was sold to Megan.
Because reasons, I time traveled just one day forward. Isabelle told me Megan arrived. I completely forgot to check if Megan was there in boxes, that day.
I came back in time to the actual date, and I found that Megan was strolling around my island, eating a sandwich; pretty normal, so I guess I didn't got a glitch after all.

I wanted to share this mostly because I tought that if you completely ignore the villager in his "moving in" boxes state, not even checking the house, may help in not getting the glitch at all. Another thing that I tought was probably time travelling 2-3 days after you got the plot sold, because at that point a new villager should be already stablished. 

Another info that I would like to share in case it worths for research:
-The plot was completely new, it was recently installed. No villager was using it before.
-Playing in Southern Hemisphere
-I have a physical copy of the game.

Hope this helps for some research. I really hope this glitch gets fixed soon with the Earth Day update  
It makes me feel weird to play the game now.

I'll try to update you if Megan gets weirdly glitched or something happens tomorrow, since I have read that some people get their villagers glitched even after they behave normally in their towns.


----------



## ramyeon (Apr 16, 2020)

Cross posting from another thread.

Yesterday I received Raymond from a friend. He was obtained via trade with an IRL friend. He had been forced out by a campsite (Not amiibo) villager. I TTed to get someone to move out, but my friend was not time travelling at all.

He was fine for a day real time. I time travelled to speed up and move him in, I then came back to normal time and he was still fine. Woke up this morning and he was still there. My girlfriend came to visit my island over local co-op and that's when it triggered. He now was nowhere to be seen and his house had the "I've moved out" glitch. I left the dialogue box open for a few minutes while my girlfriend was in my town. As soon as I closed it after a few minutes, Raymond came out

See video 1: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250676466901061633
He was interactable, had normal conversations and I could even gift things to him. My girlfriend left via airport and after the loading screens he was gone again, plot still glitched.

I decided to try to recreate it. I got her to come back, again over local co-op, interacted with his house again and left it open for a few minutes again. Once again he came out

See video 2: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250684807928922112
He is interactable again, I can see him fine. But my girlfriend cannot see him at all on her Switch. My character is just standing still with thin air next to them when I talk to him. She ran around and she clips through him on my instance of the game

See photo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250686556274192384
Another photo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250685052427448320
This is just super weird as I've seen no one else report this and it seems to be recreatable every time I try so far. I know people have been reporting glitches to Nintendo US but I'm not sure how to do that from Australia - would be useful for them to know this.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 16, 2020)

another variation of the glitch? omg it's getting weird.... what is this


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 16, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I don't believe that's the cause for all cases. I have not adopted a villager from anybody at all, and after playing locally with my bf, he got a glitched Diana plot from me. He doesn't play online at all. I also managed to give my friend a glitched Kiki plot after visiting her (online) to give her K.K. Bubblegum, and neither of us had adopted villagers from other people.


It doesn't matter if it's online or local, as the glitch is thought to be related to a glitched void. Perhaps either you or your bf recently played with someone who had Diana or Kiki in their void?
A similar glitch happened to me when I let someone in my town to adopt Fang. He turned up in their town as Shari and his house said "I moved out". The exact next day Elise replaced his house and told me she came from a third party whose town I went to a few days prior.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 16, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> It doesn't matter if it's online or local, as the glitch is thought to be related to a glitched void. Perhaps either you or your bf recently played with someone who had Diana or Kiki in their void?
> A similar glitch happened to me when I let someone in my town to adopt Fang. He turned up in their town as Shari and his house said "I moved out". The exact next day Elise replaced his house and told me she came from a third party whose town I went to a few days prior.


I'm aware of this; the entire point of my comment was that it does not matter if you play online or not - you can still get the glitch by visiting anyone_, _locally or online. As was the case with my bf who has never played online with anybody (including me), has only played locally with me, and wound up with a glitched plot from me just by visiting my island.
I already know that it was my game that gave him a glitched Diana and my friend the glitched Kiki as they both came from me; I had them originally. My void is broken and every villager I get rid of gives people a broken plot.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 16, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I'm aware of this; the entire point of my comment was that it does not matter if you play online or not - you can still get the glitch by visiting anyone_, _locally or online. As was the case with my bf who has never played online with anybody (including me), has only played locally with me, and wound up with a glitched plot from me just by visiting my island.
> I already know that it was my game that gave him a glitched Diana and my friend the glitched Kiki as they both came from me; I had them originally. My void is broken and every villager I get rid of gives people a broken plot.


Ah I see. My bad, I thought you were saying playing online doesn't cause the glitch.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 16, 2020)

Why is that "I've moved out" line of diologue even in the game if it's a glitch?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 16, 2020)

Splinter said:


> Why is that "I've moved out" line of diologue even in the game if it's a glitch?



Because it happens when you adopt a villager from someone else's town. Normally as soon as someone adopts the villager and once they've left the town, the person in charge of the island will have that empty plot with the "I've moved out" on the door.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Apr 16, 2020)

Just had this glitch happen to me.

I had traded for Tangy yesterday and had a plot open for her. I was expecting her to move in today, but for some reason Fauna moved in instead. I visited her house and yep, she had moved away. I have no idea if she's interactable or not as I have not encountered her. I don't time travel and don't really have any intentions of doing so. She appears on the map and on the Nintendo Switch Online app. I'm hoping I still get Tangy the next day.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 16, 2020)

I adopted Zucker from someone 2 days ago. Yesterday he was unpacking. Today he is out and about my town.
Is there still a possibility he could glitch?
This would literally kill me as he's like my number 1 villager.

I TT'd one day forward to get Rowan out (he was in boxes in my town) and now I'm terrified to TT back to the current date (it's just a day ahead but I really wanted to keep the game in-sync with real time and avoid TT'ing whenever possible).
But yeah, I'm scared now.
I'm even scared to go online and scan in designs that I want at Able's (I guess I'm just getting overly paranoid) or just do normal item trades with people.


----------



## swifterly (Apr 17, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I adopted Zucker from someone 2 days ago. Yesterday he was unpacking. Today he is out and about my town.
> Is there still a possibility he could glitch?
> This would literally kill me as he's like my number 1 villager.
> 
> ...



Some people have said their villager was fine for like a week and then glitched out. However, this seems to be a fairly uncommon variation of the glitch? If he's already unpacked and fine, then it's probably safe. But I can't give you a 100% reassurance.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I adopted Zucker from someone 2 days ago. Yesterday he was unpacking. Today he is out and about my town.
> Is there still a possibility he could glitch?
> This would literally kill me as he's like my number 1 villager.
> 
> ...


A while ago I received a Marshal and everything was completely fine and normal, I TT'd back and forth a lot of days (I'm talking months worth of TTing) as I was trying to make space for another villager I was trading for. Everything was fine, even after I adopted Diana, so imagine my surprise when I had someone visit my island for the first time since I had Marshal move in, and when I went to check on his house it said he moved out, just out of the blue.

I thought I was safe because I saw a lot of people reporting that the villager glitches after a few days of TT, and since I did wayyy more than that I figured it was fine, but oddly enough all it took was someone visiting - I have a full island btw - and that triggered the glitch.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 17, 2020)

i just managed to fix the glitch by tting. i was trying to get someone else in plot so i could get stitches, and when i booted up my game, freya's plot (which was the glitched one) was gone! i was using the move out method where you tt by 5 days after talking to everyone. i had the glitch for about a week and a half, and i only moved about a month in. i understand some people may not want to tt, but this method worked for me.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 17, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> A while ago I received a Marshal and everything was completely fine and normal, I TT'd back and forth a lot of days (I'm talking months worth of TTing) as I was trying to make space for another villager I was trading for. Everything was fine, even after I adopted Diana, so imagine my surprise when I had someone visit my island for the first time since I had Marshal move in, and when I went to check on his house it said he moved out, just out of the blue.
> 
> I thought I was safe because I saw a lot of people reporting that the villager glitches after a few days of TT, and since I did wayyy more than that I figured it was fine, but oddly enough all it took was someone visiting - I have a full island btw - and that triggered the glitch.


My god. What a mess Nintendo made.

When you were inviting Marshal, could you ask him twice? And did you see anything about residential services?

I posted earlier today in the villager trading forum that I think this possibly might be caused by visiting someone and then the glitched voided version of your villager gets passed to them, and thus your real villager thinks they moved. But it's very worrying that it seems you couldn't dump your void?

When you were TTing after Marshal's adoption and up until the day you had your visitor, how many actual game days did you play and save? That is, not how much time you skipped, but how many days did you actually play?


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> My god. What a mess Nintendo made.
> 
> When you were inviting Marshal, could you ask him twice? And did you see anything about residential services?
> 
> ...


Yeap, that was the dodgy thing that happened that made me worry Marshal was going to glitch, was that I could ask him to move in more than once! Also me visiting someone else didn't cause Marshal to glitch as after he moved in I TT'd extensively, I'd say in terms of days played it was still definitely 1-2 months - I ran around each day to check for bubbles, the villager I was kicking out was extremely stubborn - but since he was fine after I went to pick up Diana that's not what caused the glitch, it was when I had someone over my island to trade!

When I was TT-ing to make space I initially was only TT-ing a day or two at a time and checking for bubbles - since I was scared I would mess Marshal up, but eventually gave up and did the 15 day method since the person I was trading with already had Diana in boxes but I still couldn't make space. So I had lots of time to interact with Marshal and everything was definitely fine up until I had someone visit my island!


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't know if this will make anyone feel better, but I called Nintendo Support yesterday and while they couldn't fix my issue, they verified that they're aware of it and hope to have a patch out by the end of the month. Here's hoping it'll really be fixed, this time!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 17, 2020)

spiritslive99 said:


> I don't know if this will make anyone feel better, but I called Nintendo Support yesterday and while they couldn't fix my issue, they verified that they're aware of it and hope to have a patch out by the end of the month. Here's hoping it'll really be fixed, this time!



Thank you for sharing. This is going to be comforting to many, many, many people!


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 17, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> Yeap, that was the dodgy thing that happened that made me worry Marshal was going to glitch, was that I could ask him to move in more than once! Also me visiting someone else didn't cause Marshal to glitch as after he moved in I TT'd extensively, I'd say in terms of days played it was still definitely 1-2 months - I ran around each day to check for bubbles, the villager I was kicking out was extremely stubborn - but since he was fine after I went to pick up Diana that's not what caused the glitch, it was when I had someone over my island to trade!
> 
> When I was TT-ing to make space I initially was only TT-ing a day or two at a time and checking for bubbles - since I was scared I would mess Marshal up, but eventually gave up and did the 15 day method since the person I was trading with already had Diana in boxes but I still couldn't make space. So I had lots of time to interact with Marshal and everything was definitely fine up until I had someone visit my island!



Ok so is it the case that EVERYONE who has had the "I've moved out" glitch has the situation where they could be invited twice? This is a commonality?

Was Marshal pushed out by campsite or amiibo? And if not, was Marshal amiibo'd in himself?

EDIT: the person you visited - did they have 10 villagers already??


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Ok so is it the case that EVERYONE who has had the "I've moved out" glitch has the situation where they could be invited twice? This is a commonality?
> 
> Was Marshal pushed out by campsite or amiibo? And if not, was Marshal amiibo'd in himself?
> 
> EDIT: the person you visited - did they have 10 villagers already??


I don't think so for your first question, I read a bunch of posts about the glitch when it happened to me so I could figure out wtf was going on, but for some people it happened even if they didn't tt at all and the villager in question was a natural move out etc.

From what I gathered it can randomly happen so long as the villager is not from an Amiibo you scanned in or an island, if it's traded then there's a risk.

I don't remember if the person who gave me Marshal had 10 villagers, I was only there for a few minutes, but I'm pretty sure he was booted out with an Amiibo, but from what I read they've already patched that and the villager getting booted by an Amiibo is safe to adopt, but apparently if they get adopted out again the 2nd adopter will experience a glitch - not 100% sure though!


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello! Just registered to document my issue on this thread.

I have pretty similar circumstances to everyone and some unique ones that make my situation difficult:

I adopted Raymond from a friend. It was an amiibo push but at this point it's been confirmed this is not the issue. However he is able to get Raymond easily and had adopted him put previously, and I saw that perhaps if the same lot is used to move them out it can cause this issue. I'm not sure if that was the case for me, but possible. 

I also had Quillson move out the day before which opened up my plot so I COULD adopt Raymond.

I don't know if I was prompted twice to get him to move in, unfortunately. I genuinely don't remember.

My main issue: he glitches before I ever met him. So he CANNOT move out. He's permastuck and I have no way of pushing him out since I don't have an amiibo or anything. I'm not against pushing him out and getting a new villager and getting THEM to move out, my friend will help me get him back, but I can't even do that.

As it stands there's no way for me to fix this. I can't even move his house, he doesn't show up in the menu yet (probably because I haven't introduced myself because he doesn't even exist). He's still on my map though.

I'm so disheartened.  I really hope this fixes soon and worst case scenario I lose him and the plot gets free. I'd really just love for them to make him functional. ;; I really don't want to start over - I've made a lot of progress I'm really proud of in game (w/o TT too, not that I'm against it) and it would just... feel awful to lose all the villagers I love and museum progress just to fix this one plot. 

Also yes I did TT: I used the Google doc that was linked here earlier as a guide and TT'd day by day for over a month. Went back to my current day. Did it again. Nothing.  I've been at it for about 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh noo I had seen talk of this but should have checked it out more thoroughly because today I kicked Sprocket out via amiibo and had someone adopt him from me and now I feel terrible because this will probably happen  ugh! Wish I could undo that because I don't want someone to experience this glitch because of me/can't help.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2020)

spiritslive99 said:


> I don't know if this will make anyone feel better, but I called Nintendo Support yesterday and while they couldn't fix my issue, they verified that they're aware of it and hope to have a patch out by the end of the month. Here's hoping it'll really be fixed, this time!


We did it guys!! Great work reporting!  I really hope this is true because I'm scared to buy a villager from anyone or use my amiibo and that's just a bummer because I've been excited to move in my dreamies!


----------



## Khris (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, I paraphrased a guide for a fix for the I've moved out glitch here:




__





						Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!
					

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".  Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please note you do need to time travel, and you will lose the villager that glitched. BUT you'll be able to have that plot open again to get any villager you please to move in.


----------



## Ouija88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## dragonair (Apr 19, 2020)

Corrie said:


> We did it guys!! Great work reporting!  I really hope this is true because I'm scared to buy a villager from anyone or use my amiibo and that's just a bummer because I've been excited to move in my dreamies!


I can confirm that this is true, they're working on a fix for this currently.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 19, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I can confirm that this is true, they're working on a fix for this currently.



That's wonderful, wonderful news!! Thanks to everyone who submitted reports!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 19, 2020)

I wonder what the best course of action would be now - to stop anyone from moving until this is patched?
I'm definitely not doing anymore online play until this is fixed.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



usa-chan said:


> i just managed to fix the glitch by tting. i was trying to get someone else in plot so i could get stitches, and when i booted up my game, freya's plot (which was the glitched one) was gone! i was using the move out method where you tt by 5 days after talking to everyone. i had the glitch for about a week and a half, and i only moved about a month in. i understand some people may not want to tt, but this method worked for me.


That's great if you don't care much for the villager that glitched.
But in my case, the villager I adopted, is the one I MOST care about. So I just want to minimize all possible risks of losing him at this point.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 19, 2020)

Your villager will be fine as long as you don’t visit anyone or have anyone visit you. Really hoping this does get fixed by the end of the month...great reporting everyone!


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 19, 2020)

I apologize if this has been discussed/answered already, but do we have any theories on why this glitch occurs?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 19, 2020)

People are saying it's something to do with the void but I have no idea if that's correct - like say you visit someone's island or they visit you and have a voided villager which somehow messes up the data of the one you adopted.
This is one I'm just stopping all online play right now.
I could be totally wrong about this theory though but it's really the only precaution I can take at this point.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 19, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I wonder what the best course of action would be now - to stop anyone from moving until this is patched?
> I'm definitely not doing anymore online play until this is fixed.



I am definitely seeing a pattern with the glitch triggering after online play whether it's visiting someone's town or being visited, so I would advise to stay away from online (or local) play. Basically any in-game interactions with people outside of your island.

Hopefully, hopefully, _*hopefully*_ Nintendo will patch these glitches if/when they release an update for Earth Day. Only a few days to go to see if  this could be the case. Otherwise we know from several members here that they are well aware of the problems (thanks to all of us who have submitted reports) and are working on a fix.

Here we all are quarantined in a game we're playing to escape a real-life quarantine. Oh the irony.


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 22, 2020)

The glitch has *NOT been patched for Earth Day, *as far as I can tell - O'Hare's house still says "I've moved out." I'm going to TT to check if a new day unbreaks him.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

His house got entirely deleted and I now have an empty lot.


----------



## poshgiraffe (Apr 22, 2020)

Renkindle said:


> The glitch has *NOT been patched for Earth Day, *as far as I can tell - O'Hare's house still says "I've moved out." I'm going to TT to check if a new day unbreaks him.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> His house got entirely deleted and I now have an empty lot.


I can second this. I had a glitched Lucky whose plot was cleared after test-TTing forward one day. Not an ideal fix but a fix. Not proof that the glitch itself is definitively gone (it's possible, for example, that the glitch can still happen but the villager now simply disappears instead of being stuck in "I've moved out!" mode) but a good sign.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 22, 2020)

God are you serious... ugh I hate this glitch.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



cheezu said:


> People are saying it's something to do with the void but I have no idea if that's correct - like say you visit someone's island or they visit you and have a voided villager which somehow messes up the data of the one you adopted.
> This is one I'm just stopping all online play right now.
> I could be totally wrong about this theory though but it's really the only precaution I can take at this point.


Not sure about the void either but yes, if you invite someone over while having an open/sold out house the glitch will occur.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Candybalism said:


> A while ago I received a Marshal and everything was completely fine and normal, I TT'd back and forth a lot of days (I'm talking months worth of TTing) as I was trying to make space for another villager I was trading for. Everything was fine, even after I adopted Diana, so imagine my surprise when I had someone visit my island for the first time since I had Marshal move in, and when I went to check on his house it said he moved out, just out of the blue.
> 
> I thought I was safe because I saw a lot of people reporting that the villager glitches after a few days of TT, and since I did wayyy more than that I figured it was fine, but oddly enough all it took was someone visiting - I have a full island btw - and that triggered the glitch.


Same happened to me with Marshal. Which is why online play isn't suggested if the most recent villager adopted is valuable to you.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 22, 2020)

eminyan said:


> God are you serious... ugh I hate this glitch.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> ...


It sucked, but I wasn't going to sit around upset about it, so I immediately started TT-ing to get rid of Marshal's glitched house and emptied it and went to bidding on another Marshal  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Candybalism said:


> It sucked, but I wasn't going to sit around upset about it, so I immediately started TT-ing to get rid of Marshal's glitched house and emptied it and went to bidding on another Marshal


Also I have to add the most recent villager I had moved in at that point was Diana, not Marshal! So unfortunately it appears the glitch can happen to even the villagers who weren't the last to move in.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 22, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> It sucked, but I wasn't going to sit around upset about it, so I immediately started TT-ing to get rid of Marshal's glitched house and emptied it and went to bidding on another Marshal
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> ...


I wanted to do the same and will but I don't want to risk losing a villager again until it gets fixed.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 22, 2020)

I can’t believe they haven’t fixed it


----------



## Arrei (Apr 22, 2020)

If existing glitched houses are disappearing on a new day that does sound like that part is fixed. There's probably no way to recover the ones that are already glitched so they just disappear.

The question we gotta figure out is to see if anyone continues to get fresh glitches with new adoptions post-update.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Arrei said:


> If existing glitched houses are disappearing on a new day that does sound like that part is fixed. There's probably no way to recover the ones that are already glitched so they just disappear.
> 
> The question we gotta figure out is to see if anyone continues to get fresh glitches with new adoptions post-update.


I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 22, 2020)

Just a question: I got a villager from a NMT island today. The villager in their plot beforehand was also a NMT villager who I kicked out via cycling. If I TT 2-3 days forward [so said villager is out of boxes and walking around] and then go back to today, will the plot be alright? Or will it be glitched?


----------



## Arrei (Apr 22, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> Just a question: I got a villager from a NMT island today. The villager in their plot beforehand was also a NMT villager who I kicked out via cycling. If I TT 2-3 days forward [so said villager is out of boxes and walking around] and then go back to today, will the plot be alright? Or will it be glitched?


The glitch only happened with villager adoptions, as far as I'm aware, and not every time. It's a nebulous and not very understood one.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 22, 2020)

Arrei said:


> The glitch only happened with villager adoptions, as far as I'm aware, and not every time. It's a nebulous and not very understood one.



Thank you! I'll just wait then, I really don't wanna mess this plot up...I hope results are seen soon that this is fixed.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!


See if you can ask them multiple times to move in please (as this is proof that they are glitched already).


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!



Y'all the real heroes. Good luck!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!



The anticipation is murdering me. XD


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!



Will this test determine whether or not we go adopt villagers that are being kicked out for amiibos?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry waiting for my friend to come over ;v; she's a bit busy atm



JKDOS said:


> Will this test determine whether or not we go adopt villagers that are being kicked out for amiibos?


Yeah I'm kicking Whitney out with an amiibo card! Apparently the glitch is fixed but i can double check once my friend comes haha


----------



## th8827 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a Villager (Tammy) who is being kicked out by a non-Amiibo Camper, if they want to grab her to test that.


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 22, 2020)

Do we know if villagers still glitch out when they move naturally?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Yeah I'm kicking Whitney out with an amiibo card! Apparently the glitch is fixed but i can double check once my friend comes haha



Sure hope so. I have some villagers I want to give away.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Sure hope so. I have some villagers I want to give away.



Honestly, I just want to adopt Skye. I'm just too afraid of causing an issue on my save file. ;~;


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm about to test this out with a friend. Give me like 30 minutes!



Thank you for doing the Lord's work. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Euphy (Apr 22, 2020)

sad to hear a supposedly complete game from a big company is still having such game breaking issues like this. can’t believe their testing team didn’t find it before the players long before the release date. or maybe they didn’t have a testing team at all /shrug. i guess i’ll wait a bit more to buy the game and even a switch since I was thinking about buying a switch only for this game


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry for the wait!! I got my friend to talk to Whitney several times and it seems all good!!!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 22, 2020)

Is that only for amiibo forced out? I heard this glitch(“I moved out!”) also happens with villagers in void and they randomly move to someone elses town.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Sorry for the wait!! I got my friend to talk to Whitney several times and it seems all good!!!



Oh my! I hate to be that person, but.. would it be possible for you to test it once or twice more? It would be a shame if it worked the first time for you, and it ended up being a fluke. Larger test numbers often yield better results!!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh my! I hate to be that person, but.. would it be possible for you to test it once or twice more? It would be a shame if it worked the first time for you, and it ended up being a fluke. Larger test numbers often yield better results!!


I don't mind testing again but I need another friend with an open plot haha..  do you have any available? I can get Skye's amiibo for you, I'll forcequit if she's glitched


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I don't mind testing again but I need another friend with an open plot haha..  do you have any available? I can get Skye's amiibo for you, I'll forcequit if she's glitched



I do have a plot open currently, but I also have a villager who claimed a plot today. Would that be an issue?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Ah yeah you would need a brand new plot >_<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> Is that only for amiibo forced out? I heard this glitch(“I moved out!”) also happens with villagers in void and they randomly move to someone elses town.


So far I can only test via forcing out method :c


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Ah yeah you would need a brand new plot >_<



Oh, no. I do have an unclaimed (new) plot that I put down today, it's my tenth plot. My ninth plot was claimed by a random move-in today.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh, no. I do have an unclaimed (new) plot that I put down today, it's my tenth plot. My ninth plot was claimed by a random move-in today.


OH right!! It should be fine then, Skye will probably move in a day after your other new villager moves in!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 22, 2020)

Hm I wonder if this will fix any villagers that had the potential to be glitched.. I moved in Raymond yesterday since I wasn’t aware of the glitch and he was forced out via amiibo...


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> OH right!! It should be fine then, Skye will probably move in a day after your other new villager moves in!



Ah.. but I'd need to her have her house built in order to know if she bugged out, right? I'd personally like to not time travel to find out...

Edit: sorry, genuinely don't know how adoption works in New Horizons since I've been avoiding it like the plague lol


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Chicken Tender said:


> Hm I wonder if this will fix any villagers that had the potential to be glitched.. I moved in Raymond yesterday since I wasn’t aware of the glitch and he was forced out via amiibo...


It should fix the potential to be glitched!



Khaelis said:


> Ah.. but I'd need to her have her house built in order to know if she bugged out, right? I'd personally like to not time travel to find out...
> 
> Edit: sorry, genuinely don't know how adoption works in New Horizons since I've been avoiding it like the plague lol


Basically you talk to her and she'll introduce herself, talk to her again and you'll get the option to invite her to your island. Then talk to her a few more times; if you keep getting the prompt to invite her, then she's glitched. If she just talks about how she's packing/ready to move to yours, then it should be good!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> It should fix the potential to be glitched!
> 
> 
> Basically you talk to her and she'll introduce herself, talk to her again and you'll get the option to invite her to your island. Then talk to her a few more times; if you keep getting the prompt to invite her, then she's glitched. If she just talks about how she's packing/ready to move to yours, then it should be good!



Hm, alright. I'm nervous as heck but I'll help out. Mostly because I really want Skye. XD

Suppose we should move this convo to PMs?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Hm, alright. I'm nervous as heck but I'll help out. Mostly because I really want Skye. XD
> 
> Suppose we should move this convo to PMs?


Yep I'll send you a DM! And we can update here later :>


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yea this happened to me when I tried to get Tia from a persons town when she was forced out by amiibo, fortunately he was able to turn his game off and the glitch didn't happen to me


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Right, so me and @toonafeesh just tested out and I was able to invite Skye with no issue at all. I spoke with her over a dozen times to see if she could be reinvited, but all she kept talking about was how she was happy about coming to my island, Agrestis!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you both SO much for testing this out for us!! I really hope this is it!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s great! ;-; thank you for testing!  Time to get Audie and Judy(maybe not) out of my island.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone who was quarantining with their villager tried online play yet? Want to know what happens to that villager.


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 23, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Has anyone who was quarantining with their villager tried online play yet? Want to know what happens to that villager.


I was under quarantine till Sunday and my suspected glitched Marshal was behaving fine up until today after the update  where his house is now gone and the plot empty. I believe that everyone that had a glitched villager should be gone by now?


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

Climbintospace said:


> I was under quarantine till Sunday and my suspected glitched Marshal was behaving fine up until today after the update  where his house is now gone and the plot empty. I believe that everyone that had a glitched villager should be gone by now?


EDIT: Tested and I can confirm I was safe!! Updated my game and Beau was fine, then travelled to someone else’s island and he’s still here!! I’m so happy!!

Some points for full disclosure: I had another villager naturally move in after Beau, not sure if that could have affected anything, my Beau is also currently crafting, not sure if that’s affected anything. It’s been about 5 days since I got him.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Has anyone who was quarantining with their villager tried online play yet? Want to know what happens to that villager.


i'm wondering the same thing, i just moved in raymond before the patch, updated today and he's fine but i'm scared to test the waters lol i'm assuming he'll be ok though.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

Are there any patch notes with the current update which also address this glitch?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

It's shocking - Nintendo did not even address or acknowledge this in the patch notes. They have just swept it under the rug. They also once again just deleted the glitched villager, and on twitter some people claim it was not fixed for them.

They have dealt with this horribly.


----------



## Arrei (Apr 23, 2020)

Nintendo's always been infamously vague about their bug fixes. Fixes like waterfalls no longer getting visual glitches when placed at a southern river mouth were also not detailed.

I would hazard a guess bugged villagers had to disappear in both this fix and the last attempt at fixing it because they were simply already too far gone and considered by the game to be moved out.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Are there any patch notes with the current update which also address this glitch?



They were vague, but did said they patched some faults.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Nintendo's always been infamously vague about their bug fixes. Fixes like waterfalls no longer getting visual glitches when placed at a southern river mouth were also not detailed.
> 
> I would hazard a guess bugged villagers had to disappear in both this fix and the last attempt at fixing it because they were simply already too far gone and considered by the game to be moved out.



Yeah but this glitch is gamebreaking and cannot be compared so visual glitches. The villager aspect of the game is HUGE, some people payed many bells or nmt, and other simply couldnt progress with their town because of it. It's insulting they cannot even acknowledge it and confirm that villager trades are safe again. Many now will not do trades regardless for fear it will happen again.


----------



## tien2x (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a couple of adopted villagers from another islands. So if I updated the game today and play and if I see all my villagers are still there should i assume that they safe and not glitched? Or do i need to TT one or two days to double confirm?


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

tien2x said:


> I have a couple of adopted villagers from another islands. So if I updated the game today and play and if I see all my villagers are still there should i assume that they safe and not glitched? Or do i need to TT one or two days to double confirm?


If they’re still there today you should be fine.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 23, 2020)

why they refused to address this? it's not like hacking caused this.......

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Yeah but this glitch is gamebreaking and cannot be compared so visual glitches. The villager aspect of the game is HUGE, some people payed many bells or nmt, and other simply couldnt progress with their town because of it. It's insulting they cannot even acknowledge it and confirm that villager trades are safe again. Many now will not do trades regardless for fear it will happen again.



people bought real life money too for amiibos. some friends have bought them for their friends but caused a glitch like this. in times of quarantine too, parcels are taking a lot of time to deliver. so all the time wasted, plus the 3 day move in process, it's a lot of time just for the villager to not end up on your island.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 23, 2020)

So today I startet the Update for Earthday + Gallery and now I have a Campsite Villager. Can I invite him without problems or could I still get a glitch? This is important for me.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

Spunki said:


> So today I startet the Update for Earthday + Gallery and now I have a Campsite Villager. Can I invite him without problems or could I still get a glitch? This is important for me.


So much misinformation going on about this glitch  

It only affects villagers that are kicked out with an amiibo campsite visitor. Normal ones are 100% ok!

Edit: Except the glitch has been fixed now so any type of camper is ok!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank god. Because Groucho kicks Quillson out! I’m free from this Duck! Hooray!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Thank god. Because Groucho kicks Quillson out! I’m free from this Duck! Hooray!



If only I could be freed from Quillson's grasp as well... but I sadly lack amiibo. XD


----------



## Spunki (Apr 23, 2020)

I mean it was kinda tricky, because first he wanted Mitzi out and I restarted the Game. Then he choose Quillson. And I kinda like Groucho, so.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 23, 2020)

Just wanted to confirm that my glitched house plot is gone-- hopefully that means this issue is completely fixed!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> So much misinformation going on about this glitch
> 
> It only affects villagers that are kicked out with an amiibo campsite visitor. Normal ones are 100% ok!
> 
> Edit: Except the glitch has been fixed now so any type of camper is ok!


Actually, that's not true at all.
That was the initial glitch that was patched way before.
The "move out" glitch that we are talking about here could happen to potentially any adopted villagers or villagers from the void.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Actually, that's not true at all.
> That was the initial glitch that was patched way before.
> The "move out" glitch that we are talking about here could happen to potentially any adopted villagers or villagers from the void.


Yup but the glitch the OP was talking about, and the one I was referring to, was to do with taking villagers  from campsites. That one only concerned amiibos.


----------

